# Harness pattern



## Aurora (Aug 3, 2005)

Oooh I've seen the most beautyfull harnesses here, we don't have them in Belgium.

Can anyone please please please tell m where I can find a pattern.
I love sewing, Ive made some cool stuff aswell, but Now I really want a harness.hihihihi

My doggies have knitted sweaters, very nice fleace sweaters, joggingsuits and pj's.

Still have to make rayncoats, but found a nice pattern of a rainsuit (latexsuit) wich is closed under the tummy and shuts on the back with a zipper. It has sleeves and pants.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you can find harnesses at www.kitchypoochie.com :wink: 

it's in antwerp!


i ordered a lot of mine from ebay :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

If you are looking for a pattern to make your own, you can find a free vest pattern at www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com. I used this pattern and just modified it some by adding a strip of ribbon down the center back along with a d-ring to attach a leash. They also have a free dress pattern on this site.

There are also patterns availale in some of the pattern books here in the states. Not sure about where you are, but you should be able to find them at fabric stores that sell patterns.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'll try that pattern.

kitchypoochie is soooo expensive.
They do have nice things.


----------

